# Mk3 at EvenTT14



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

After some negotiations with Audi UK, the TTOC committee were pleased to show this Mk3 at EvenTT14 today

Nano Grey, 2.0 tfsi Quattro with lots of spec


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Reminds me of a mk1 a lot from the side.

Miles better than the Mk2.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Some videos on Facebook of the dash in action - will post here when I get home


----------



## notty (Jul 13, 2014)

Id like to see some videos of that dash. Personally I prefer the front bumper/splitter from the mk2, but from other angles it definitely a step forward with a much more aggressive look.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Have a look at the TTOC Facebook page - 3 videos up with 2 of the dash in action, scrolling through options


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Has a Nissan-ish look from straight on.
What's with all the overhangs at the rear, at spoiler level especially, and at the boot lip?
Rear lights, when viewed from behind, have adopted a little of the "sulky" look of other Audi series.
Mk2 still looks a far more cohesive design.
Once there are 000's of Mk3's around no doubt the looks will grow on me.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

The interior is really looking top class.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

I like the Mk3 but for health reasons, just isn't the right car for me right now


----------



## notty (Jul 13, 2014)

phope said:


> Have a look at the TTOC Facebook page - 3 videos up with 2 of the dash in action, scrolling through options


thanks for the heads up, took a look. Impressive stuff although maybe its a little distracting to have that much on the screen?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Sharp, aggressive edge to it, but still sexy as hell, I LOVE IT!!!!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. Are you certain this is Nano Gray? It appears much lighter than what the German TT configurator would lead us to believe.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Could be wrong - think the paint code was LZ76 on the sticker


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

phope said:


> Could be wrong - think the paint code was LZ76 on the sticker


Nice Colour, still confused as to what it is though. Here are the colour order codes extracted from the German Configurator.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Here's the data sticker from the display car


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

phope said:


> Here's the data sticker from the display car


Thanks, I can't' find that paint code, suggesting it is new.
I will update when found.


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

This is definitely not Daytona.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Again though need to reiterate the really poor choice in colours. Don't know what audi are playing at aside from trying to get more people to spend money on paying for audi "special" colours at highly inflated prices.

They wouldn't do that though right? :roll:


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

I personally like Nardo Grey:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

353S said:


> I personally like Nardo Grey:


Nah, looks like primer...


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

353S said:


> I personally like Nardo Grey:


+1

That may be the only colour to prise me away from white


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Can the videos be put on YouTube or Vimeo or something? I don't really use FaceBook but fancy having a butchers.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

leave it with me


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

phope said:


> After some negotiations with Audi UK, the TTOC committee were pleased to show this Mk3 at EvenTT14 today
> 
> Nano Grey, 2.0 tfsi Quattro with lots of spec


This looks like floret silver. Not nano grey.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

353S said:


> I personally like Nardo Grey:


This is a photoshop (the same pic has been posted in red). Not an actual colour...


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

patatus said:


> 353S said:
> 
> 
> > I personally like Nardo Grey:
> ...


Oh, I know. I'm the one that made the photoshop


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

353S said:


> patatus said:
> 
> 
> > 353S said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------

